# music from introduction movie



## gilles2212 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi, i've got a question but since i'm new i don't know if it is right to post my question on this forum.
Anyway, yesterday i saw an introduction movie of the most expensive house in the world "up down court" on youtube 



I love the background music played in this movie, but i don't know who wrote the music. 
Does anyone have information about the music?

Thanks in advance


----------

